# Hard to find recordings...



## 1stbassman (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I'm new to TC, and wanted to find out if anyone knows of any good sources of deleted out-of-print recordings. I am hoping to find new/sealed copies for my collection instead of going down the used route (perhaps this is "having my cake and eating it too"?). Any ideas (North America preferred!) would be much appreciated.

Thanks all


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know. But may I ask what recordings are looking for?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I supposeit depends on how old and out of print you are looking for, but Arkiv Music sells "high quality CD-Rs" of titles that are no longer in print, and they have the full permission of whatever lable to "reproduce" these titles and sell them through their site. I believe I have about three of these types of discs, and I try not to make a habit of buying too many since they are, after all, just CD-Rs.

Plus, I once got a CD-R copy of Vladimir Ashkenazy/St. Petersberg performing early works of Stravinsky from Arkiv and the last track didn't play correctly; it skipped all over the place. They sent me a new one free of charge (these only cost $10 anyway) and it had the same problem. I later picked up a used, original copy of the same title from eBay and it played just fine. OK, so I spent $30 on it, but I guess it's ultimatley worth it if I wanted the disc that bady and...if it plays properly all the way through.

Also, these titles are often not all that old...maybe 10 or 15 years old. If you are looking for REALLY old stuff, eBay is probably your best bet, but I'm sure yo know that already anyway.


----------



## 1stbassman (Feb 12, 2009)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> I don't know. But may I ask what recordings are looking for?


Ah, well, I guess there is plenty out there. Great Pianists of the 20th Century, there are some I don't have. I very much enjoy Rostropovich, I know there are some Teldec recordings that are no longer available that I would like to hear. I would have to say I would be looking for recordings that pique my interest, whatever they may be! How about the Gould recording of Brahms 1st piano concerto, but not the one on Sony? This is a more conventional performance and, from what I have been told, is recorded with superior sound. I think there might be a handful of Gould out there that is no longer in print. I do have the Complete Original Jacket. I bought it from Canada for half the price of Amazon!

I haven't tried the Arkiv stuff yet, I am very wary of this. I'm sure there are many who enjoy this, but I don't like the idea of CD-Rs, I would rather pay more and be happy with the product. How are the liner notes? These are an important part of recordings for me, I feel they allow the listener a bit more of a view into the pieces.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Does somebody have to trade copies of Haydn's 6 SQ op.50 by the old Tokyo SQ on DGG?


----------



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree that ebay is a great place to find cheap CDs still in the plastic, but you might also want to try amazon. Often there are private vendors selling unopened copies for a fraction of the regular price. This includes out of print CDs as well.


----------

